# ERROR: interface eth0 does not exist [SOLVED]

## AFriendlyTrashcan

I just finished my gentoo installation and I have rebooted, now for some reason eth0 doesn't show up. I have all of the drivers included when I was configuring the kernel as far as I know. Here's the relevant output from /var/log/rc.log 

```
* Bringing up interface eth0

*     Caching network module dependencies

*     ERROR: interface eth0 does not exist

*     Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

* ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

* ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 would not start
```

Here's the relevant output from lspci -nnk

```
00:19.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection [8086:1502] (rev 06)

       Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection [8086:4953]

       Kernel driver in use: e1000e

       Kernel modules: e1000e

```

Any help is appreciated, I've been trying to fix this for a while.Last edited by AFriendlyTrashcan on Sun Jan 01, 2017 7:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tony0945

Default is to get nonsense names from udev and maybe now eudev. Run "ifconfig" to see your interface names. Mine wants to be something like "empanada".

Another "feature" from Red Hat's linux-like OS.

----------

## charles17

Exactly as Tony0945 says, see also https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Eudev/Network_device_names

----------

## AFriendlyTrashcan

Cool it works, thank you to both of you! I just ran the command in the link you sent me 

```
touch /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules 
```

then I rebooted and it worked!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tony0945

Edit your original post to add [SOLVED] to the title.

----------

